
In-App browsers allow iOS app devs to steal user credentials and inject ads - krausefx
https://krausefx.com/blog/follow-user
======
milch
One issue I see with this is custom browsers (e.g. Chrome). Since the only
Apple-sanctioned way to implement a custom browser on iOS is WKWebView, there
would need to be an exception for browsers. And then Facebook (and all the
others) would just create their "Facebook Browser" apps, which the main app
would redirect you to when you click a link.

Personally I wouldn't mind if Apple just killed off WKWebView altogether, but
some people do rely on 3rd party browsers

